# Getting accessories



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I hope to have my PS90 tomorrow. But, I've had some of my accessories come in this past week.

Got my N battery EOTECH, my flashlight mount, and a Bushnell Laser Bore sights (went with that one because many laser boresighters won't work with the built in flash hider reportedly, and this one supposedly does).

This is the flashlight attachment - Fits my existing Scorpion flashlight and makes it rail mountable. I would have used a scope ring instead for much less, but the Scorpion is less than 1" in diameter, and I didn't want to make it look ghetto by putting something between the ring and the light. Anyway, it seems very nice. We'll see how it mounts when I get my rails in.










The EOTECH was ordered from Top Gun, and came in yesterday. It took some getting used to, and at first I was worried that something was wrong with it. When I held it up and looked thru it in my room, the outter circle was fuzzy. I did some research, however, and found out this is normal.

First, I had my older prescription glasses on. I use my newer ones for shooting, but I can't wear them all the time or they bother me. Anyway, the holo image is projected to infinity. So, if you are nearsighted (or have an astigmatism) and cannot see far away clearly, the image will not look clear - Your brain sees it as a far away image. So, your eyes must see far away images clear.

Also, if U hold it up to a nearby wall, it can look a bit blurry. But as U look thru it at something further way, and stare at your target and not your dot, it is clear. Also, once I got to see it in daylight this morning, it looked like the one I used this weekend. And, I went to my local gunshop this evening, and looked at their Eotechs. Looked the same. So, TopGun had to put up with me thinking something was wrong at first :mrgreen:

Anyway, I like it, and look forward to getting my gun and my mounting rails to get things moving


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Those holo-type sights are pretty neat aren't they? Christmas is coming early for Shipwreck.:smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Revolver said:


> Those holo-type sights are pretty neat aren't they? Christmas is coming early for Shipwreck.:smt023


Hell, I spent my anniversary present (anniversary is in Jan) and my Birthday present as well (its in July) so I could do everything now, and not wait a year to piece it all together.


----------



## Two 10's (May 13, 2009)

Spoil your self.


----------

